# The Official new Canadian grilled cheese!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the best kick ass sandwich that there ever was! I didn't get home from work until 11 tonight! Working some overtime! Rather hungry and needed something quick. I saw a grilled cheese fried into half fat mayo instead of butter(less calories)! It is amazing! Hubby had a taste of it. Now he wants one. Just spread your bread with whatever mayo you have on hand and cook it like a normal grilled cheese in a pan. Keep the heat about medium until golden and crispy.

It's tangy, cheesy goodness! Even better if made with real Canadian cheddar. OMG I am sitting here just devouring this sandwich.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Dammit now I'm going to have to try one, but the cook's asleep, she goes to work at 4:30 AM. Well maybe tomorrow after she gets home. No!
I can't make one, I can't even boil water successfully, burn it every time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Dammit now I'm going to have to try one, but the cook's asleep, she goes to work at 4:30 AM. Well maybe tomorrow after she gets home. No!
> I can't make one, I can't even boil water successfully, burn it every time.


_I have faith in you! Try! Just babysit your ooey gooey goodness very closely! Just keep eyeballing it! Flip it when necessary!_


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Works just as good with regular mayo.....and some ham. Just don't over cook it, almost nothing worse than burnt mayo. Wait for the cook fredy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I might try that. Thanks for the suggestion. I prefer butter to margarine, marble cheese to anything else, and I love to add chopped onion to my grilled cheese.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know. Next thing you know I'm finding hot dogs and ketchup in my mac and cheese 

Why don't you guys try Finely sliced tomato and onion with a fresh herb mayo ( with a proper cheddar)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lucky me...we have left over ham from last night...various kinds of cheese...mayo...and bread and I'm going to head home for lunch today!

I might even give the ham a little fry up prior to tucking it into the middle of a delicious lunch idea!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I only eat grilled cheese that is shaped like Jesus....


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok just tried it....., its ok but i'd only ever do it again if I was out of butter. The mayo filled the holes in the italian bread i used and while it browned nicely and tasted ok there were globs of mayo left in the holes of the bread after cooking. I noticed this while cooking and in addition to getting rid of some extra mayo with the butter knife I also left it on a little longer to try and cook it away. Didnt really work out. 

Some sriracha on the side and it ate good (except for the mayo glob bites) but no substitute for buttered bread in my grilled cheese.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I prefer a medium salsa on the side. As for cheese, only real cheddar (mixed sometimes with thin sliced extra old gouda)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Fried up some leftover ham from last night and then stuck it between a couple slices of bread with lite mayo and some cheddar...guac and veggies on the side, too.










Very tasty indeed but I was missing the "crunch" from butter. Maybe a full fat mayo would do a better job?!

Either way, lunch was pretty delicious and I may just continue to experiment with the mayo grilled cheese combo.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mayo is disgusting.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

blam said:


> mayo is disgusting.


[video=youtube;ubV3t9_CwDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubV3t9_CwDc[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ha! love that movie


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Aw man, I _miss_ cheese and grilled cheese sandwiches.:confusion: Stupid lactose intolerance!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm enough of a grilled cheese lover that I'm going to have to try that. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Works just as good with regular mayo.....and some ham. Just don't over cook it, almost nothing worse than burnt mayo. Wait for the cook fredy.


Trying to make it healthier using low fat mayo! Who needs more cholesterol?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Aw man, I _miss_ cheese and grilled cheese sandwiches.:confusion: Stupid lactose intolerance!



Ditto to the above except I'm gluten intolerant....man, I miss wheat. Keeping in mind that today's wheat ain't what wheat used to be. At least I can eat real cheese.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Sometimes I use olive oil instead of butter...for my grilled cheese sarnies.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Ditto to the above except I'm gluten intolerant....man, I miss wheat. Keeping in mind that today's wheat ain't what wheat used to be. At least I can eat real cheese.


If you can source out the proper wheat, I have a mill and can try grinding it for you. I know that it's gaining popularity, so it may not be hard to source. I didn't realize the old wheat was ok when it came to gluten.

I just thought Id offer, since I had to go on a zero carb diet for surgery for 4 months, or they wouldn't perform it. It was the longest 4 months I've ever experienced, and I've felt terrible for anyone with a gluten allergy or celiac disease ever since.

- - - Updated - - -



hardasmum said:


> Sometimes I use olive oil instead of butter...for my grilled cheese sarnies.


That sounds way better than putting a condiment on the outside of my sandwich - panini stylie.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Ditto to the above except I'm gluten intolerant....man, I miss wheat. Keeping in mind that today's wheat ain't what wheat used to be. At least I can eat real cheese.


Why is today's wheat not what it used to be? Is it because of that book "Wheatbelly", written by "Braindead"? That tome is totally full of half-truths, scientific inaccuracies, hodge-podge and just plain bullshit. Yes, that's what I really think, as do others more informed than I.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

hardasmum said:


> Sometimes I use olive oil instead of butter...for my grilled cheese sarnies.


Olive oil is excellent~ Heart healthy! Thank god I don't have any food allergies! My diet is simple, veggies, tofu and yogurt. And yes, junk food occasionally.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A new twist on this! Tonight I made this with light rye bread and brie cheese with the 1/2 fat mayo spread on the outside. I stuck some thin slices of Delicious apple on the brie. The best tasting sandwich that there ever was. 

This brie and apple grilled sandwich is the ultimate! A good source of calcium, protein, fibre and vitamin c! I used 12 grain bread this time! 

The sweet of the apple with the tang of the cheese and the mayo! You really have to try this. Tomorrow night I am going to try this with crushed walnuts and blue cheese!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way. People like what they like.

But, the idea of frying something, ANYthing in mayo actually turns my stomach a little.

Maybe it's just morning.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can understand your misgivings. On the other hand, mayo IS mostly oil, and few of us would object to eggs (the other principle ingredient) being fried in oil. I suspect ity is the way in which the oil is emulsified by the egg that throws people.

Personally, I like to sautee pre-cooked green beans in Italian salad dressing: oile, a bit of balsamic and appropriate seasoning. Fabulous.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

While we're on the subject of mayo, one of my favorite sandwiches is peanut butter and mayo! I'm not kidding! It's a perfect combination of sweet and tangy and much better tasting than you might think it would. Try it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I can understand your misgivings. On the other hand, mayo IS mostly oil, and few of us would object to eggs (the other principle ingredient) being fried in oil. I suspect ity is the way in which the oil is emulsified by the egg that throws people.
> 
> Personally, I like to sautee pre-cooked green beans in Italian salad dressing: oile, a bit of balsamic and appropriate seasoning. Fabulous.


Mayo just brings images of....well, fat, to my mind.

It's ok on a turkey sandwich but that's about it for me. When I see people put it on burgers or even fries....yup, gag reflex kicking in....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I can understand your misgivings. On the other hand, mayo IS mostly oil, and few of us would object to eggs (the other principle ingredient) being fried in oil. I suspect ity is the way in which the oil is emulsified by the egg that throws people.


it sounds odd to me as well, but i'll give it a try.
I thought the same thing back in the 90's when Id heard ppl in Europe used mayo as a dip with French fries (a la Pulp fiction). Now, I love it, but try not to indulge for obvious reasons.

on another note. IMO, once you add ham to a grilled cheese, you have a Panini or some sort of other sandwich....NOT a grilled cheese.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Diablo said:


> on another note. IMO, once you add ham to a grilled cheese, you have a Panini or some sort of other sandwich....NOT a grilled cheese.


Don't say that...using "panini" means they can charge double the price!

Besides, my university days (and nights) were fueled by grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches...something I can't believe I never thought of before spending $10K to go away to university! Best money my parents ever spent!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Don't say that...using "panini" means they can charge double the price!
> 
> Besides, my university days (and nights) were fueled by grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches...something I can't believe I never thought of before spending $10K to go away to university! Best money my parents ever spent!!


re: panini, true, but it makes you appear classier and more worldly 

you ate well for a university student


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> While we're on the subject of mayo, one of my favorite sandwiches is peanut butter and mayo! I'm not kidding! It's a perfect combination of sweet and tangy and much better tasting than you might think it would. Try it!


help me help you

Help ME help YOU


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> help me help you
> 
> Help ME help YOU


ya, I think hamstrung is trying to prank us.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> ya, I think hamstrung is trying to prank us.


I shit you not! This is a good combination! It's truly nummy! Try it once and you'll be hooked.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Diablo said:


> you ate well for a university student


Yes, sir, I did...my jeans from that era can attest to that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, this combo should come with a set of defibrilators.



Hamstrung said:


> I shit you not! This is a good combination! It's truly nummy! Try it once and you'll be hooked.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> I shit you not! This is a good combination! It's truly nummy! Try it once and you'll be hooked.


Crunchy PB and aged cheddar cheese is also a great combo in a samich, especially on toasted whole grain bread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This is quickly turning into a 'see who can make chuck chuck" thread.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> This is quickly turning into a 'see who can make chuck chuck" thread.


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Crunchy PB and aged cheddar cheese is also a great combo in a samich, especially on toasted whole grain bread.


That was a university gourmet special


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> Ok just tried it....., its ok but i'd only ever do it again if I was out of butter. The mayo filled the holes in the italian bread i used and while it browned nicely and tasted ok there were globs of mayo left in the holes of the bread after cooking. I noticed this while cooking and in addition to getting rid of some extra mayo with the butter knife I also left it on a little longer to try and cook it away. Didnt really work out.
> 
> Some sriracha on the side and it ate good (except for the mayo glob bites) but no substitute for buttered bread in my grilled cheese.


I tried it with mayo as well, on dempsters sliced bread....meh...the taste wasn't for me, and it *seemed* like it didn't crisp up as nicely as it does with butter or margarine.
mayonnaise is better left for its original purpose...shaving cream.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Tried olive oil last night and that definitely gave me the crunch I was looking for.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Tried olive oil last night and that definitely gave me the crunch I was looking for.


olive oil has a low smoke point. its why its terrible for many kinds of frying, but great tasting otherwise in low heat situations.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There an olive oil company called "Bumble" in Ohio that I visit when I'm there. I also get the folks to bring me up some olive oil that has a very high threshold for heat. It can go 400 degrees plus before it smokes.

It has the craziest finish when sipped straight - burns the throat in a good way. I use it for paninis myself. I'm sure it would be easy to find something like that around here without too much trouble.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember my Mom using Mayo when I was a kid--it added a nice bit of flavour to the sandwich.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Cheese and bacon sandwich, grilled or deep fried in the bacon fat. Might not be low fat or low cholesterol and some might think it's unhealthy but it tastes good and to me that's the most important thing. Mashed potatoes fried in the bacon fat and some gravy complete the snack. Just don't use pasty white bread. For desert perhaps raspberrys and a blond....but the blond is sleeping and the raspberrys are in the fridge; a dangerous and unhealthy combination. Damn, no bacon so I guess its some two bite brownies and a coke and Austin City Limits on t.v.. What's a panini anyway?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Cheese and bacon sandwich, grilled or deep fried in the bacon fat. Might not be low fat or low cholesterol and some might think it's unhealthy but it tastes good and to me that's the most important thing. Mashed potatoes fried in the bacon fat and some gravy complete the snack. Just don't use pasty white bread. For desert perhaps raspberrys and a blond....but the blond is sleeping and the raspberrys are in the fridge; a dangerous and unhealthy combination. Damn, no bacon so I guess its some two bite brownies and a coke and Austin City Limits on t.v.. What's a panini anyway?


That sounds so damn good. You've inspired me to actually have breakfast today. I just need to eat a tomato or something similar to cut the grease and I'm good.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Cheese and bacon sandwich, grilled or deep fried in the bacon fat. Might not be low fat or low cholesterol and some might think it's unhealthy but it tastes good and to me that's the most important thing. Mashed potatoes fried in the bacon fat and some gravy complete the snack. Just don't use pasty white bread. For desert perhaps raspberrys and a blond....but the blond is sleeping and the raspberrys are in the fridge; a dangerous and unhealthy combination. Damn, no bacon so I guess its some two bite brownies and a coke and Austin City Limits on t.v.. *What's a panini anyway?*


Toasted Italian sandwich....they put it on a double sided grill, usually gives the bread grill lines like a steak.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> That sounds so damn good. You've inspired me to actually have breakfast today. I just need to eat a tomato or something similar to cut the grease and I'm good.


The grease used to help cut the beer and tokillya I used to drink.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, cast iron frying pan, well seasoned. The non-stick ones just don't cut it.....for anything. And no lid.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> The grease used to help cut the beer and tokillya I used to drink.


Now it just sounds like you're trying to kill me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> but the blond is sleeping and the raspberrys are in the fridge;


Would that be Blond, or Blonde?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Toasted Italian sandwich....they put it on a double sided grill, usually gives the bread grill lines like a steak.


Like one of those assembly line sandwich presses you see in the Tims commercials.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Would that be Blond, or Blonde?


Blonde. It was a typo, twice, tho if you know the difference and didn't have to look it up, kinky.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Now it just sounds like you're trying to kill me.


Part of eating is enjoying what you eat.....I find a lot of 'healthy' food to be sorta tasteless. Admit it, the sandwich....open faced with a couple of easy over fried eggs and maybe a bit of onion and some coffee make a delicious breakfast, right. And a damned good hangover cure. Almost as good as the 2 for $1.99 cheese burgers from 7-11.
Oh yeah, did your wife get the papers yet? Don't bother to read them, just sign the last page.


----------

